# Netzwerkkabel mit Adapter in zwei Teilen



## red089 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage wegen eines Netzwerkkabels das ich in mein Zimmer verlegt habe.
Und zwar werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich eine Xbox 360 kaufen und möchte diese auch ans Internet klemmen, allerdings habe ich nur ein Lan Kabel das in mein Zimmer führt und das geht an den Pc (Dieser steht so unterm Schreibtisch, dass es jedesmal eine Qual wäre, das Kabel hinten abzuklemmen und quer durchs zimmer an die Xbox zu hängen.
Gibt es einen Adapter wo man das Kabel eben reinsteckt und vorne zweit stecker wieder rausführen, damit ich dort zwei Lan Kabel entlang führen kann?

Danke im Vorraus für die Hilfe

MFG


----------



## Thallassa (7. Februar 2012)

Sowas gibt es.
Geizhals.at Deutschland

Da gilt allerdings: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst. Du kannst also gleichzeitig nicht mit beiden Geräten im internet sein.
Und wenn du am PC bists, auf die X-Box wechselst, schaut's dann so aus:
PC aus, dann Xbox an... Nervig
Würde n bisschen mehr ausgeben und gleich nen Ethernet oder Gigabit switch nehmen.
Siehe da:
TP-Link TL-SF1005D, 5-Port | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder gleich Gigabit (solange du aber zwischen den beiden keine Daten hin-und herschiebst oder NAS oder ähnliches hast, eigentlich übertrieben. Aber "zukunftssicherer")
TP-Link TL-SG1005D, 5-Port | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

klar gibts es das. nennt sich switch.
gibts etliche sorten, hier mal ein bsp:
D-Link 5-Port DGS-1005D Gigabit-Switch: Switch Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

etwas billgier:
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/287999.html


----------



## red089 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo, vielen vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Ich poste jetzt mal einen Amazon Link, da ich nur über Amazon bestellen kann: TP-Link TL-SF1005D Netzwerk Switch 5x 10/100MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Kann ich dieses Gerät dafür erwerben? Ist das Gerät für 9 € nicht zu billig? Dachte für so ein gerät musste man mehr bezahlen?

Also funktioniert das so? Ich verbinde mein Kabel das mit dem Router verbunden ist (der Wohlgemerkt in einen Nachbarhaus steht, mit ca 40m kabel verbunden, falls das wichtig ist) mit diesem Gerät und kann dann an das Gerät weitere Lan Kabel anschließen? Braucht das Gerät externen Strom`? Muss ich es an eine Steckdose klammern ?

Sorry ich kenn mich mit allem nicht so gut aus. Ich will einfach nur mit dem PC online gehen können und mit meiner Xbox auch ohne das kabel zu tauschen, gleichzeitig wäre super, aber wenns nicht geht dann gehts nicht, hauptsache nicht immer das Kabelabstecken.

Vielen Lieben Dank.


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

der hat nur 100Mbit.
würd ich nicht holen.
heutzutage ist 1Gbit standard

steckdose ist pflicht.

klemmst es einfach hinter dem router an. dann kannst du weitere kabel dran anschliessen.
so kannst du mit allen angeschlossenen geräten gleichzieitig online gehen.


----------



## Thallassa (7. Februar 2012)

Das Gerät braucht externen Strom und frisst konstant 9Watt im Betrieb.
9 Euro? Nene, für nen FastEthernet-Switch ist die Preisklasse genau richtig. Warum kannst du nur bei Amazon bestellen? ist dein Internet zensiert? xD
Von der Länge des Lan-Kabels etc. geht nichts aus, keine Verlustleistung etc. 
Gleichzeitig geht mit dem Switch, deswegen hatte ich ihn ja auch vorgeschlagen.

Einfach kaufen, dranhängen, Kabel 1 zum PC, Kabel 2 zur Xbox -> genießen


----------



## red089 (7. Februar 2012)

Also ist das von mir gepostete Gerät: TP-Link TL-SF1005D Netzwerk Switch 5x 10/100MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Genau das richtige, das ich brauch? Vielen Dank.
Nein, bloß versuche ich den überblick zu behalten und eigentlich nur da zu bestellen wo ich schon öfter bestellt habe 

Vielen Dank


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

wenn dann mit 1GBit!
TP-Link TL-SG1005D Netzwerk Switch 5x 1000MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Thallassa (7. Februar 2012)

Es ist an sich das richtige, wenn du nach DJ*Viper's Standart gehen würdest (würde auch nicht unbedingt davon abraten) müsstest du den hier nehmen: 
http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-SG1...9BBC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328613482&sr=8-1

Der ist halt schneller.
Bringt dir aber wie gesagt, solange du keine Daten ETC: zwischen PC, XboX, NAS über Netzwerk hin- und herschiebst, GAR NICHTS. Falls benötigt, die Dinger sind ja billig. Also in deinem Fall reicht F-Ethernet, somit der den du für 9 Euro bekommst, für Gigabit und effektiv keinen Effekt zahlst das doppelte.


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

für die zukunft ist es aber sinnvoller 
man kann ja später damit viel mehr anstellen, zb streaming etc...

würde jetzt nicht wegen 8 euro am falschen ende sparen!


----------



## red089 (7. Februar 2012)

Also ich hatte eigentlich nur vor Xbox live zu zocken, und ab und zu mit meinen Pc zu zocken.
Daten verschieben von Plattform zu Plattform habe ich nicht vor und brauche ich auch nicht.
Nur xbox live spielen und internet am pc haben.

Edit. Ok Streamen ist vielleich ein stichwort, ich wollte schon immer mal Daten von meinen Pc streamen, allerdings kenne ich mich dort überhaupt nicht aus. Was kann man den alles Streamen? Filme oder wie ist das? Aber ich denke das wird mir schon zu kompliziert ^^


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

willst du wirklich 8euro sparen? 
die 100mbit sind echt nicht mehr zeitgemäß, aber musst du wissen. 
ich selber kann ohne 1GBit nicht mehr. 100Mbit ist ein "no-go" ^^


----------



## Supeq (7. Februar 2012)

Man brauch GBit aber wirklich nur wenn man regelmässig große Datenmengen innerhalb des Homenetzwerks verschiebt. Für sämtliche Internetanwendungen (selbst BluRay-Stream) reichen 100Mbit immernoch mehr als aus (logisch, da kaum jemand einen schnelleren Anschluss als 50Mbit hat).


----------

